# Dover parking



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Will be arriving in Dover around midnight for 8am crossing in August, can you park up for the night on or near the docks?
cheers
Terry


----------



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi, you can park on marine parade in dover.you will see other vans there. enjoy your holiday.
peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Excellent place. Arrive before 6pm and you must pay a small sum via the parking machine. After 6pm it's free. There's a Premier Inn there too where you can have a meal if you don't want to walk into town.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877

G


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Why not just change your ferry time to an evening one and stay at Cite Europe or somewhere else near Calais for the rest of the night. Can't see any point in parking up at Dover for a few hours.

Denise


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Terry, there is a very good fish and chip shop in Castle St. if you just wanted something easy. It's a short walk, just one block away from where you can park. The motorhome parking area is at the far end of Marine Parade.


----------

